# So frustrated right now



## NJR (Jan 11, 2018)

We were planning to start a new round of treatment with an embryo transfer scheduled for a few weeks' time.  However, I have an ovarian cyst, which is causing havoc with my hormones and so we're not going to be able to use this cycle, and have to wait for the next one, provided my hormones are okay by then.  

I feel like with lockdown, I've been waiting for ages to be able to have this transfer, and now my own body is the problem.  I feel really angry and frustrated, and I'm having a really hard time dealing with this news.


----------



## Pognut (Apr 8, 2012)

I don't have any advice, just wanted to say god, how frustrating, and that I hope it's sorted out soon. It takes the mickey after Covid (and the million other waits IVF involves). Hope you're ok. x


----------



## NJR (Jan 11, 2018)

Thanks.  Just feeling really ****ty and needed to vent. x


----------



## ZC (Mar 14, 2016)

Good they discovered the cyst.  And they usually fix themselves within a month. 
Will be far nicer doing an August transfer when things are calmer.  
But yes. It sucks. Sometimes it feels like everything against us. 
Best of luck. You’ll get there. So what you need to get through this month.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I understand what you are feeling, but nature (and IVF) do not like hurry, and we sometimes need to accept that. x


----------



## Mees_2020 (Oct 12, 2019)

So sorry to read NJR. I see you are trying for a while now and got pregnant for a short while (that's a good thing; you body knows how to do it). 
Keep venting, cry if you need to, jell if it make's you feel better and ask for a lot of love of your friends   
So, what did your docter say? What's to be expected? Can you start again soon?


----------

